# Asus p5kpl-am-ps



## jaijop (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello,

Please let me know that a machine with below configuration is compatible for installating pfSense 2.0 installation.

ASUS P5KPL-AM-PS motherboard, one onboard and 2 PCI slot, Pentium Dual Core processor  2.7 GHZ  and 1 GB RAM.

Please let me know this ASAP.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]

With that out of the way, I don't think you'll have any problems.


----------

